# What Kind of Pillow Are You Using?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2016)

I've been using a My Pillow, but I really don't like it.  I had a Memory Foam pillow that I started out loving, but after a few years it seemed to get harder and was actually giving me neck problems and pain in the morning.  My husband is ready to replace his Memory Foam pillow too, he also says it's too hard now.

Those memory foam pillows seem to weigh a ton lately, I can't believe how heavy they are!  I wonder if they've been absorbing humidity in the air maybe in winters when I use a room humidifier.  Whatever it is, we have to get some replacements.

My husband want's something that stays cool.  I don't know what I want.  It's just bad because I think that if you're unhappy with a pillow after a couple of days, you can't return it to the store for a refund, because it's a personal item.  The My Pillow was bought at Bed, Bath and Beyond, and it was an As Seen on TV item.  That did have a long-term guarantee, but you had to mail the pillow back to them for a refund, too much of a hassle IMO.

What kind of pillow are you using?  Do you really like it?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 9, 2016)

I have a plain foam pillow and a feather pillow. one on top of each other, to lessen the acid refux. Since I don't sleep well and toss and turn all night I keep flipping from one to the other. Can't say either one is really comfortable. The one I can't live without is my little foam pillow that I keep between my knees when sleeping on my side. Without it my knees knock together. I've been doing that since as long as I can remember. I also hate the memory foam pillow.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2016)

I tried using two pillows for awhile for acid reflux Ruth, but my neck couldn't take it.  Luckily I don't get it that often, but it's terrible when you do.  They say too much acid reflux can cause cancer to the esophagus by burning the tissue with stomach acid.  I hate the feel of my knees lined up together too, my husband teases me about it and sometimes playfully tries to put my legs in that position.  I just stagger them though, no pillow.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 9, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I tried using two pillows for awhile for acid reflux Ruth, but my neck couldn't take it.  Luckily I don't get it that often, but it's terrible when you do.  They say too much acid reflux can cause cancer to the esophagus by burning the tissue with stomach acid.  I hate the feel of my knees lined up together too, my husband teases me about it and sometimes playfully tries to put my legs in that position.  I just stagger them though, no pillow.


Acid reflux is no fun. Actually they say a wedge works well. I tried it and slid down the same as when I put the head of the bed on blocks. No neck pain that way but don't particularly like sliding off the bed. My hubby's knees are just as bony as my own. No help there at all. lol


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 9, 2016)

Too low and I have nightmares about being suffocated, three pillows that are the cheapest at Target...works for me.


----------



## IKE (Jul 10, 2016)

Mama likes kinda firm foam pillows and I like tightly packed feather pillows......judging from the way mine looks in the morning I like to ball and wad them up while sleeping.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 10, 2016)

I buy cheap pillows and replace them often.  I have shoulder pain sometimes at night and have found that it eases by draping my arm over an extra pillow.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 10, 2016)

I have really been pleased with the pillows I bought from LL Bean.  I have two, one that's a medium soft down and one that is a firmer foam that gives better support.  The nice thing about LL Bean is that they stand 100% behind their products.  One of the best companies I've ever dealt with.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 10, 2016)

For me they have to be firm. Hubby's pillows are so soft he squishes into the mattress.
BTW Bob the best dog jacket I ever got was from LL Bean. Beautiful red with reflective sewing, great fit and warm, durable through endless washings. Ten years later it still looks like new


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 10, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> For me they have to be firm. Hubby's pillows are so soft he squishes into the mattress.
> BTW Bob the best dog jacket I ever got was from LL Bean. Beautiful red with reflective sewing, great fit and warm, durable through endless washings. Ten years later it still looks like new



Not to get off topic, but since I mentioned LL Bean, and we are talking about pillows, I can highly recommend their premium supima flannel sheets.  So soft and warm on a cold night. Fantastic sheets that don't pill or shrink.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for your replies everybody!   I bought one pillow today at BB&B, will be getting another in the near future.  Hopefully my husband will like it and we won't have to return it. If he doesn't, I'll check it out.  The cashier said they do take returns on those, I didn't think they did that with pillows.

I got a Therapedic TruCool 'side sleeper' pillow for $70, and I used my 20% off coupon.  It is a memory foam with some kind of cooling technology.  He wanted a pillow that was cooler.

I can't believe the price of some of the better quality pillows these days!  There was a Tempurpedic plain memory foam pillow for $100, they had one with a cooling system that cost $200!  And these 'queen' or 'queen/standard' size pillows are so tiny now, mine was 16X22".  Just like everything you buy, it gets smaller and the price gets higher, even in the supermarket.

There was a pillow, the same kind I bought that was super thin, it supposedly was a 'back/stomach' sleeper.   The one I bought has a 2" side gusset, a wide strip along the side of the pillow that supposed to make it better for side sleepers.

Bob, I know LLBean is a good company, we've bought some things from them in the past.  We never use flannel sheets at home, but we do take them sometimes for fall camping.  I don't think we'll need any more in our lifetime, haven't used mine or washed it enough for it to pill, but thanks for your recommendation.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2016)

SB....We got ours at BB&B, too. They were in the $60 range and we used the coupons too. I complained to wifey, that that was way too much at the time. But, I do kinda like it now that I'm use to it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2016)

Pappy, what kind was it?  My husband said the new one was much better than the old, but I guess it's kinda hard to really be a love with a pillow.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 11, 2016)

No problem for me. I can sleep on anything! I usually get mine from bargain stores.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Pappy, what kind was it?  My husband said the new one was much better than the old, but I guess it's kinda hard to really be a love with a pillow.



They were called, My Pillow. That's all I know about them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2016)

Pappy said:


> They were called, My Pillow. That's all I know about them.



That's the one I'm using now, and although it doesn't hurt my neck or anything, I really don't like it.  At first when I put my head on the pillow, both sides would come up against the sides of my head by my ears.  It seemed whereever I put my head, it displaced the stuffing to all other areas.

I forced myself to give it a chance, so now at night I push the stuffing under my head as often as I need to.  I'll flip it several times a night to reposition the flattened area.  Not very helpful for a restful night of sleep.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 11, 2016)

I bought a memory foam "contour" pillow several years ago, made by a company called Sleep Innovations, and it has been great.  I especially like the two levels of "contour" that provide extra support for the head/neck when I sleep on my side....which is what I do if the hip arthritis is acting up a bit.  I just checked, and this pillow is still being made and is for sale at Walmart and Amazon for a fairly reasonable price.  

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sleep-Innovations-Memory-Foam-Contour-Pillow/17252234


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 5, 2016)

Has anyone tried a 100% latex pillow lately?   I'm about to create a few from an old mattress, just for fun.

We used to have a couple when I was living at home, and thought they were great.  But probably all pillows seem just fine when you are young.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 6, 2016)

A couple of years ago I received a Sobakawa Cloud Pillow (one of those As Seen On TV! items) as a gift from a friend. I've found it to be the very best pillow I've ever used, even better than down pillows. It's smaller than a standard size pillow so if you like at least a standard size, it might not work well for you. But it stays cool, and never causes me neck or ear pain as other pillows have...and it's very lightweight.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2016)

I got a new pillow a few months ago and it is pretty comfortable: 

http://www.target.com/p/fieldcrest-luxury-memory-fiber-down-alternative-pillow/-/A-14105263


----------



## ossian (Aug 6, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been using a My Pillow, but I really don't like it.  I had a Memory Foam pillow that I started out loving, but after a few years it seemed to get harder and was actually giving me neck problems and pain in the morning.  My husband is ready to replace his Memory Foam pillow too, he also says it's too hard now.
> 
> Those memory foam pillows seem to weigh a ton lately, I can't believe how heavy they are!  I wonder if they've been absorbing humidity in the air maybe in winters when I use a room humidifier.  Whatever it is, we have to get some replacements.
> 
> ...


I always use a down pillow. I dont like the heat created by artificial fillings. However, the memory foam thing was what I really wanted to comment on. I bought a new mattress a few years back. Spent some time choosing one and checked all the ratings, etc. I decided on a not inexpensive one which had a memory foam layer. As soon as I started using it, I hated it! It was much warmer than an ordinary mattress. The foam layer generates heat while you lie on it. I prefer to be cool in bed and because of this, I have always hated this mattress. Also, now that it is a few years old, it has settled in the spots where I lie. Now, I realise that memory foam is intended to do this, but I dont think it provides the support you require from a mattress. 

The mattress was intended to last at least 7 years, I think, but after a year or so, I would say that the 'groove' where I lay made this a pretty worn mattress very quickly! And. of course, you cannot flip the mattress as you can an ordinary one. I will never again buy a memory foam mattress.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm allergic to feathers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2016)

This is the one we went with, my husband's been using it regularly and likes it, traditional shape, not side-sleeper design.  I've tried it a few times and am getting ready to buy one for myself.  It is pretty cool in summer and comfortable memory foam.  A lot lighter in weight than our old memory foam pillows.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 20, 2020)

Here's a golden oldie I was thinking about.

I can't use a feather pillow because I'm allergic to feathers.  I don't really like those pillows where you can feel the individual pieces of foam bits that make it up.

I generally use the thinnest pillow I can find and used it for quite a while so that it gets even thinner.  My pillow is probably about 3 inches thick at it's thickest point.  Sometimes I sleep without a pillow on my stomach turning my head to one side of the other.  It really depends on what feels good that night.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2020)

Pappy said:


> They were called, My Pillow. That's all I know about them.


(I just saw this thread)

They're still advertised on t.v.:  https://www.mypillow.com/


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2020)

A comfortable one. Actually right now I have a comfortable three. Lol  I’m nice and cool in the basement of our house.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a 'collection'   of pillows on my bed right now,   and I use them all ...  two are 'my pillow' and I don't really care for them.  They stay in the back as  support for the other ones that are softer and more comfortable. 
But more than the pillows, I love my silk pillowcases. ❤


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I love my silk pillowcases. ❤


Great for the hair.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 20, 2020)

How are silk pillowcases good for hair??

I've bought all the won't go flat brands & none of them work. I have to have hypoallergenic pillows.


----------



## win231 (Jul 20, 2020)

I've been using Tempur Pedic pillows - along with the same brand bed for 13 years.  Just about cured my low-back pain.
They aren't cheap, but I've never had to replace them.


----------



## Mollymoo (Jul 20, 2020)

Tempurpedic, but much cheaper at Costco. I put a thinner pillow underneath, to keep my head raised, and tilt my chin upward, rather than
down toward my chest. I breathe better, that way.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't use a pillow.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 21, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I don't use a pillow.


*Tried that a couple times. Couldn't get comfy.*


----------



## Knight (Jul 21, 2020)

Cotton pillow case stuffed with two old over sized towels. Get the neck support I need & can routinely wash my "pillow" . Chose to be bald so the cotton feels good on my head.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 22, 2020)

I have probably ten My Pillows some for the couch and some for the bed. Best pillow ever made.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 22, 2020)

I have an organic wool pillow that I really like and have had for many years. It doesn't feel like it is in need of replacement. I am a side sleeper.

Acid reflux is another matter, and when that happens I use a 30 degree wedge for a couple of hours and promise myself again that I will not eat anything too close to bedtime. Acid reducers also help a great deal when this happens. 

I had to get the wedge when I had rotator cuff surgery as it was the only way I could get comfortable for the six weeks that I had to wear that sling contraption and sleep on my back. 

My wife likes a fairly firm feather/down pillow and predominately sleeps on her back.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> How are silk pillowcases good for hair??



Hair and skin  ....  

_If you're like most people, you've probably spent years—if not decades—testing every cream and cleanser, shampoo and conditioner in order to build the perfect routine for flawless skin and seriously healthy hair. But chances are, there's one component you may not have considered: your beauty sleep—namely, the material of those pillowcases you're snoozing on.

Yes, it may seem bougie, but making the switch to a silk pillowcase can really help your hair and skin. Because silk is an extremely soft, smooth material, it doesn’t snag your hair or tug on your skin (something that can happen with regular cotton sheets and pillowcases), which can help minimize frizz, damage, and even wrinkles. Not to mention that silk isn't absorbent like cotton so it won’t suck moisture from your hair and skin either._

https://www.oprahmag.com/life/g28426046/best-silk-pillowcases/


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2020)

I just ordered a set of BedStory pillows from Amazon. It had good customer reviews. Hope they make a difference to my sleep. I get a sore shoulder (side sleeper), so maybe new pillows will help.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jul 22, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been using a My Pillow, but I really don't like it.  I had a Memory Foam pillow that I started out loving, but after a few years it seemed to get harder and was actually giving me neck problems and pain in the morning.  My husband is ready to replace his Memory Foam pillow too, he also says it's too hard now.
> 
> Those memory foam pillows seem to weigh a ton lately, I can't believe how heavy they are!  I wonder if they've been absorbing humidity in the air maybe in winters when I use a room humidifier.  Whatever it is, we have to get some replacements.
> 
> ...


Latex  for me the cooler ones is 130.00i recently bought a latex online does not go flat yet I need two more to raise my head side sleeper. 6yrs old pillow is flatter than a pancake.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jul 22, 2020)

My pillow.   Washing them every three months.... and I intend to get more until all my pillows are replaced.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2020)

Both of us have been using this pillow for a long time now, I bought two at Bed, Bath and Beyond for around $30 each, and used their coupon.  It's a back and stomach sleeper.  We didn't like any of the side sleeper pillows, too thick, even though we're side sleepers.  We've been happy with this pillow, and you can move the insides around just like My Pillow.

https://www.amazon.com/Indulgence-Stomach-Ultimate-Synthetic-Standard/dp/B009HRUIWW

I still have the My Pillow, right now it's on the loveseat and the dog uses it when he naps there.  I have one old memory foam, that I sometimes use on my computer chair, usually when my neck feels strained and I want to be a bit higher. 

Just thought I'd update, since this thread is so old.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 16, 2022)

NancyNGA said:


> Has anyone tried a 100% latex pillow lately?   I'm about to create a few from an old mattress, just for fun.
> 
> We used to have a couple when I was living at home, and thought they were great.  But probably all pillows seem just fine when you are young.


There is nothing greater LATEX is what I have however I needed 2 more to sleep on my side. Could not find one that I bought thinking firmness as latex is.
Wasted money on two thinking it was latex and was not. So online shopping is not good for me.
Example: bought a photo flash drive  on arrival noticed it was not the brand I clicked on when ordering. It was like I was hyjacked by another company which I know now i was. Compromised


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2022)

Latex foam rubber.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 17, 2022)

Bobw235 said:


> Not to get off topic, but since I mentioned LL Bean, and we are talking about pillows, I can highly recommend their premium supima flannel sheets.  So soft and warm on a cold night. Fantastic sheets that don't pill or shrink.


Just added to my get list - hard to find in a Cal King size...


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 17, 2022)

None right now.  When I do use one its pretty minimal.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 17, 2022)

A three-dollar pillow from Walmart is my weapon of choice.


----------



## Jules (Feb 17, 2022)

This is a reminder that it’s time to replace my pillow.  I forgot how often they say they have to be replaced.  Definitely don’t do it that often.  It took me decades to give up my feather pillow.  

Next BOGO sale I’ll check them out.  It has to be as thin and soft as possible.  

I like a hotel with four pillows on a bed - two soft and two hard.  The pillowcase is marked.


----------



## win231 (Feb 17, 2022)

I've been using Tempur Pedic pillows for several years.  Just as with their bed, I rarely have any back or neck pain.  I previously had terrible low-back pain that kept me from sleeping more than 2 hours at a time.
I'm not referring to the strange "Neck Pillows" that came with the bed; I didn't like them at all.  I went to "Sit 'n Sleep" & got another style of Tempur Pedic pillow - it's perfect.  It looks like a regular pillow & it's also memory foam, but it's just the right firmness.


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 17, 2022)

Tempur Pedic for the win in my house.  When I bought my mattress years ago it came with two pillows.  They were named "Symphony" pillows for some reason.  They were odd in that there was a ledge along the long edge of the pillow for resting your shoulder on which kept your neck in a proper alignment.  They were wonderful.  Last year for some dumb reason I decided to upgrade my pillows and I bought two of their pillows that have a gel layer to keep your head cool.  They are nice but don't have the shoulder ledge.  I may get the old pillows out and use them again as I had a shoulder problem a few months ago and had six weeks of therapy to get it right again.  Maybe the older pillows would help to prevent that from happening again.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 17, 2022)

I use these gel pillows:





https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HC4FEZM/

I bought them over four years ago and they're still going strong!


----------



## Chet (Feb 17, 2022)

I have been using a feather filled pillow for many years. I wash it regularly and it is holding up well. If I was to switch it would probably weigh on my mind as I tried to fall asleep and I wouldn't be able to. I'm a creature of habit I guess.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 17, 2022)

Pillows from Tuft & Needle...no idea how much they cost because T&N sent them to me at no charge when I commented on how much I like my T&N mattress.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 17, 2022)

*I have a couple regular size down pillow, and a foam one.  Also have a couple of those small pillows like you get on an airline. Give me good neck support'

*


----------

